# TLF Logo Merchandise



## Ware

Update: For TLF Logo Merchandise, please see this topic!


----------



## J_nick




----------



## Mightyquinn

Very Nice offerings Ware!!! I will be making a purchase here very soon!!!


----------



## Iriasj2009

J_nick said:


>


Hahaha nice ware!


----------



## jayhawk

Re: the hats ....lol ...funny shit right there. I do love the style of hats.

Boulevard!!!


----------



## touchofgrass

Mightyquinn said:


> Very Nice offerings Ware!!! I will be making a purchase here very soon!!!


Oh really? Love how you discuss said purchases with the wife first?? Haha

What's in it for me???


----------



## dfw_pilot

I also want to emphasize what Ware said about profits. This isn't a way to earn money for him or this site. In all likely hood, he and others may end up taking a small loss so that everyone can enjoy these "tools of camaraderie."

We want to make sure everyone gets as big a kick out of this site as we do. The goal is to truly make TLF great, by the contributions of its awesome members, and by the vibe they carry. Now, time for me to put in an order.


----------



## CH-Johnson

I've been trying to send a pm to Ware but I can't tell if they are sending, and I can't see them in my sent messages. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## J_nick

They will be in your outbox till he reads them, once he opens the PM it will show up in your sent folder. I'm sure he'll get in contact with you in the morning and resolve the issues.


----------



## Ware

CH-Johnson said:


> I've been trying to send a pm to Ware but I can't tell if they are sending, and I can't see them in my sent messages. Not sure what else to do.


That's strange - I have received and responded to several PM's over the last several days. You should have one from me now. It is currently in my outbox. :thumbup:


----------



## CH-Johnson

I think I figured the problem. Wha had happen was that I never clicked "Add" after typing in the recipient, so I think the message just dissapeared when I clicked send. That's why my reply worked but not my composed message. All set now, sorry for the inconvenience. :roll:


----------



## ericgautier

In for a hat since my Redmax hat is starting to funk.


----------



## dfw_pilot

My TLF merchandise arrived today. Wow, it's quality. I will be ordering again. Thanks for doing the leg work on this, Ware.


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> My TLF merchandise arrived today. Wow, it's quality. I will be ordering again. Thanks for doing the leg work on this, Ware.


 Any Pictures?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> Any Pictures?


I got this quick one before my face shattered the camera lens.


----------



## wardconnor

dfw_pilot said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> I got this quick one before my face shattered the camera lens.
Click to expand...

Does this picture belong here?. Could quite possibly be the case.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> My TLF merchandise arrived today. Wow, it's quality. I will be ordering again. Thanks for doing the leg work on this, Ware.


Thanks man - I made an effort to pick out some nice stuff. Glad you like it. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Rainy day here today, so might as well take a pic of my TLF hat. :mrgreen:


(Out with the old, in with the new)


----------



## Ware

A few more TLF swag packages went out this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Hey I just got one of the bermuda tshirts. I know I'm cutting at 1in now but I'm not getting a greens mower!!! lol


----------



## wardconnor

GrassDaddy said:


> Hey I just got one of the bermuda tshirts. I know I'm cutting at 1in now but I'm not getting a greens mower!!! lol


We are priming the pump


----------



## GrassDaddy

Lol I appreciate it


----------



## Concretestorm

Thank you so very much, Ware!
BTW, my wife says that you should be a professional packer.


----------



## Ware

Concretestorm said:


> ...BTW, my wife says that you should be a professional packer.


Haha, I don't know if it's the engineer in me, or the underlying distrust of the United States Postal Service - probably a little of both.

ETA: The bottom corner of the box wasn't dented like that when I dropped it off - case in point. :lol:


----------



## ericgautier

GrassDaddy said:


> Hey I just got one of the bermuda tshirts. I know I'm cutting at 1in now but I'm not getting a greens mower!!! lol


quoted for future reference. lol.


----------



## Redtenchu

ericgautier said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I just got one of the bermuda tshirts. I know I'm cutting at 1in now but I'm not getting a greens mower!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> quoted for future reference. lol.
Click to expand...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ales_gantar

I am tracking ... 
can't wait! 🎉


----------



## Tex86

After the wife pestered me on what I want for my bday in a week or so, I showed her a few stickers and a koozie or hat. Pretty stoked to represent this forum that has taught valuable knowledge and taken the time to answer my questions. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

ales_gantar said:


> I am tracking ...
> can't wait! 🎉


Sorry it's taking so long...


----------



## ales_gantar

Ware said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am tracking ...
> can't wait! 🎉
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's taking so long...
Click to expand...

It happens, no problem.  
It is already in Slovenia \o/


----------



## Txmx583

Just got some of the raddest gear ever!!!!! So excited about it haha!! Thanks Ware!!!!!!


----------



## ales_gantar

Just got the package!
Thank you very much!
I am so happy.

And wow, the glasses are intact! You sir can pack.

This forum is not only a library of lawn data and experience, but even has great merchandise.

It makes me want to open a beer at 1 pm just to use the glass propperly.


----------



## Ware

ales_gantar said:


> Just got the package!
> Thank you very much!
> I am so happy.
> 
> And wow, the glasses are intact! You sir can pack.
> 
> This forum is not only a library of lawn data and experience, but even has great merchandise.
> 
> It makes me want to open a beer at 1 pm just to use the glass propperly.


Glad everything made it. It only took one month! :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks Ware! That is some fast shipping! And quality stuff too!



Told my wife the hat goes on the next date


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Thanks Ware! That is some fast shipping! And quality stuff too!
> 
> 
> 
> Told my wife the hat goes on the next date


Nice! Glad you like it! :thumbup:


----------



## monty

I'd like to order a koozie and a hat, but then I feel like I'd have to admit to my wife that I indeed have a problem and I'm not ready to do that.


----------



## pennstater2005

monty said:


> I'd like to order a koozie and a hat, but then I feel like I'd have to admit to my wife that I indeed have a problem and I'm not ready to do that.


Just do it! She already knows :nod:


----------



## Ware

monty said:


> I'd like to order a koozie and a hat, but then I feel like I'd have to admit to my wife that I indeed have a problem and I'm not ready to do that.


The brown hats have been very popular - I think I'm down to two of those.


----------



## Ware

There is only one green _Reel Low Bermuda_ shirts in size XL remaining. Price is $17.50 plus USPS postage. Get it before it's gone. :thumbup:

 ​


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Any chance there will be another order for some shirts in XXL? Wouldn't mind a dome cover either.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Any chance there will be another order for some shirts in XXL? Wouldn't mind a dome cover either.


Yeah, I think we will eventually do another round of shirt orders. Hats are still available on page 1 of this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

It's not too late to put some TLF merch under the Christmas tree. I think I still have plenty of everything in the OP - with the exception of the TLF hats. I'm down to one in each color of those...


----------



## PHXCobra

Any shirts still available? Could be interested in getting a couple


----------



## Ware

PHXCobra said:


> Any shirts still available? Could be interested in getting a couple


I think there may be another round of those coming soon. It will be a pre-order thing, and handled in a separate thread. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

What about "KEEP OFF THE GRASS" signs?


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> What about "KEEP OFF THE GRASS" signs?


A limited of number of those will be made available very soon. :thumbup:


----------



## kds

Ware said:


> PHXCobra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any shirts still available? Could be interested in getting a couple
> 
> 
> 
> I think there may be another round of those coming soon. It will be a pre-order thing, and handled in a separate thread. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

YES PLEASE! Something something TTTF or KBG :nod:


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm in for a t-shirt when they come!


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> What about "KEEP OFF THE GRASS" signs?


Something like this?


----------



## stotea

I'm definitely interested in some TLF loot and supporting the site!


----------



## SGrabs33

My shirt didn't fit last year  guess I am a little bigger than I thought. Looking forward to this years batch :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

stotea said:


> I'm definitely interested in some TLF loot and supporting the site!


Thanks. Markup is very minimal on this stuff - I basically just get my money back when it sells. I offer it because it is cool stuff and it is a good way to help build the TLF community. :thumbup:



SGrabs33 said:


> My shirt didn't fit last year  guess I am a little bigger than I thought. Looking forward to this years batch :thumbup:


Sorry about that - that t-shirt brand did run small. A soon to be identified TLF member volunteered to run the group t-shirt order this spring. I think we will hear some details very soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My shirt didn't fit last year  guess I am a little bigger than I thought. Looking forward to this years batch :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that - that t-shirt brand did run small. A soon to be identified TLF member volunteered to run the group t-shirt order this spring. I think we will hear some details very soon. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

No ones fault but my own trying to think I'm smaller that I really am. I donated it to a TLF lurker who got me hooked on REELs :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about "KEEP OFF THE GRASS" signs?
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this?
Click to expand...

More like this. Details added to the first post in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## PHXCobra

I'm in for a shirt and a couple stickers at least


----------



## wardconnor

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about "KEEP OFF THE GRASS" signs?
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this?
Click to expand...

Thinking more so like this


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Thinking more so like this


Yes - that was the inspiration. :thumbup:


----------



## kds

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking more so like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - that was the inspiration. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Kauffman style. Nice!


----------



## Togo

I'm in for so merch once the shirts are back in stock. No reason to ship multiple packages.


----------



## Ware

Togo said:


> I'm in for so merch once the shirts are back in stock. No reason to ship multiple packages.


Sorry, the shirts orders will be run by another member this year. Everything in this thread ships from me. :thumbup:


----------



## Togo

Ah ok good to know, I'll PM you then. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

Looking forward to a t-shirt to go with the hat...


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about "KEEP OFF THE GRASS" signs?
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this?
Click to expand...

I made this a loooong time ago.


----------



## pennstater2005

Alan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about "KEEP OFF THE GRASS" signs?
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made this a loooong time ago.
Click to expand...

That's pretty good :lol:


----------



## PHXCobra

PM sent for stickers and a glass. Now about those t-shirts....


----------



## Mightyquinn

PHXCobra said:


> Now about those t-shirts....


Hopefully I will have something for you this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## stotea

What are the odds of that same pint glass but without the green, and the white having more of a frosted look/opacity?


----------



## Ware

stotea said:


> What are the odds of that same pint glass but without the green, and the white having more of a frosted look/opacity?


Probably not going to happen anytime soon - still working through the original order of these.


----------



## Sam23

Ordered green hat and stickers today!


----------



## Sam23

Sam23 said:


> Ordered green hat and stickers today!


Thanks @Ware I received all today! Thanks for the magnet!


----------



## TigerinFL

so the wife tells me there is a letter in the kitchen addressed to me. most likely junk mail she says. i had to educate her on the stickers I got and their importance.

she just shakes her head and calls me crazy.

thanks @Ware


----------



## pennstater2005

Sticker courtesy of @Ware on the back of the Camry!


----------



## nt5000

Got my stuff! I'm official now.


----------



## pennstater2005

nt5000 said:


> Got my stuff! I'm official now.


Now, where are those stickers going?!


----------



## nt5000

pennstater2005 said:


> nt5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my stuff! I'm official now.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, where are those stickers going?!
Click to expand...

TBD. They are nice, I don't wanna slap 'em just anywhere!


----------



## pennstater2005

nt5000 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nt5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my stuff! I'm official now.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, where are those stickers going?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TBD. They are nice, I don't wanna slap 'em just anywhere!
Click to expand...

Very true


----------



## jessehurlburt

@Ware we need to add TLF headbands! Sick of sweat running down in my eyes.


----------



## social port

jessehurlburt said:


> @Ware we need to add TLF headbands! Sick of sweat running down in my eyes.


My TLF hat works really well for this. It has kept the sweat at bay during this hot summer--by and large.

Relatedly, I have a question:

There are a few things that I love in this world, and my TLF hat is one of them. But it needs a bath. I could just run it through the washing machine, but I do not want to risk any damage to my prized possession.
Can anyone comment on ways they have cleaned their TLF hat while keeping it safe, as in, no damage at all? Probably sounds silly, I know; but I want to keep the hat in tip-top condition.


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware we need to add TLF headbands! Sick of sweat running down in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> My TLF hat works really well for this. It has kept the sweat at bay during this hot summer--by and large.
> 
> Relatedly, I have a question:
> 
> There are a few things that I love in this world, and my TLF hat is one of them. But it needs a bath. I could just run it through the washing machine, but I do not want to risk any damage to my prized possession.
> Can anyone comment on ways they have cleaned their TLF hat while keeping it safe, as in, no damage at all? Probably sounds silly, I know; but I want to keep the hat in tip-top condition.
Click to expand...

I have run one of mine through the washing machine - just make sure there is no exposed velcro (100% overlap) so it doesn't stick to any other clothing during the cycle, and I let it air dry. I have one TLF hat dedicated to working in the yard and another for formal wear.


----------



## social port

@Ware A double for special occasions. I'm going to follow suit. I need some new stickers anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

social port said:


> A double for special occasions.


Wait, everyone doesn't do this??

Two is one, and one is none.


----------



## social port

@dfw_pilot No, I think everyone does. I was just unaware and need to up my game.


----------



## crussell

Ware said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware we need to add TLF headbands! Sick of sweat running down in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> My TLF hat works really well for this. It has kept the sweat at bay during this hot summer--by and large.
> 
> Relatedly, I have a question:
> 
> There are a few things that I love in this world, and my TLF hat is one of them. But it needs a bath. I could just run it through the washing machine, but I do not want to risk any damage to my prized possession.
> Can anyone comment on ways they have cleaned their TLF hat while keeping it safe, as in, no damage at all? Probably sounds silly, I know; but I want to keep the hat in tip-top condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have run one of mine through the washing machine - just make sure there is no exposed velcro (100% overlap) so it doesn't stick to any other clothing during the cycle, and I let it air dry. I have one TLF hat dedicated to working in the yard and another for formal wear.
Click to expand...

If I may chime in 3 months late - Putting hats in the top rack of a dishwasher work really well! Sounds weird but somebody suggested it to me a while back and that's how I wash my hats now.


----------



## jabopy

Postman just handed over my glass and sticker order. Great service, thanks to Mr Ware.!!!


----------



## Ware

jabopy said:


> Postman just handed over my glass and sticker order. Great service, thanks to Mr Ware.!!!


Wow, that was faster than I expected!


----------



## jabopy

Here is proof SWMBO filled the glass with Wyld wood organic cider


----------



## kds

That looks very enjoyable!


----------



## jabopy

For some reason I can't stop using my TLF glass, which gets a little chuckle from my daughter and her partner come round.! Wait till they see the mower.

Hope they like that as well.


----------



## Two9tene

@Ware Do you have any of the Reel Low Bermuda Shirts in stock?


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> Ware Do you have any of the Reel Low Bermuda Shirts in stock?


Here


----------



## rob13psu

Thanks @Ware my beer is much happier.


----------



## BassBoss

I'm in need of the TLF oval sticker and the 4x4 white vinyl transfer sticker. Send invoice to my pay pal. [email protected] Add $5 for a donation from me as well. Love the forum and want to contribute. I would like to see a TLF visor hat and sleeveless shirts added. I would definitely but some.


----------



## dfw_pilot

BassBoss said:


> I would like to see a TLF visor hat and sleeveless shirts added. I would definitely but some.


Good suggestions. However, remember that Ware has to buy most of this stuff in large quantities, and then turn them around one order at a time, which can get pricey. I'm sure if there's enough interest, new items can be added.


----------



## Bbq freakshow

rob13psu said:


> Thanks @Ware my beer is much happier.


@rob13psu
Veil can spotted!


----------



## rob13psu

Bbq freakshow said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Ware my beer is much happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rob13psu
> Veil can spotted!
Click to expand...

One of Richmond's finest! Always stop when I visit my folks in Williamsburg.


----------



## Bbq freakshow

Nice! I'm just down the road in Chesapeake anxiously waiting for the norfolk location to be complete, which is about 5 mins from the house!


----------



## walk1355

@Ware Are there still just,the two color options for the hats?


----------



## Ware

walk1355 said:


> Ware Are there still just,the two color options for the hats?


Yes, only 2 colors at this time.


----------



## captstoots

Looking to get some TLF stickers and gear... Sent @Ware a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Ware

I have added a few new sticker options - ordering details are on page 1.








Note the "Toro Red" is equally stylish on other red equipment. :thumbup:


----------



## zeus201

Oh man, the red one would look reel nice on the Baroness.


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> I have added a few new sticker options - ordering details are on page 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the "Toro Red" is equally stylish on other red equipment. :thumbup:


Outstanding!! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## stotea

How does the Toro red look on a Honda?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Oh, the Tonda?


----------



## Ware

stotea said:


> How does the Toro red look on a Honda?


This is how it looks on a dirty Honda.


----------



## Mightyquinn

zeus201 said:


> Oh man, the red one would look reel nice on the Baroness.


Do you really want "Toro Red" on a Baroness?? :lol:


----------



## Vredenner_76

Ware said:


> I have added a few new sticker options - ordering details are on page 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the "Toro Red" is equally stylish on other red equipment. :thumbup:


Where can i by it?


----------



## Two9tene

Vredenner_76 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have added a few new sticker options - ordering details are on page 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the "Toro Red" is equally stylish on other red equipment. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can i by it?
Click to expand...

Send him (Ware) a PM with what you want, physical mailing address and an email for PayPal.


----------



## Ware

Vredenner_76 said:


> Where can i by it?


See ordering instructions in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Vredenner_76

Ok, thanks for the explanation


----------



## Ware

Vredenner_76 said:


> Ok, thanks for the explanation


Sorry, there is a new web store now. See this thread:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13098

I'm going to lock this one.


----------

